# horrendous dry mouth!!!



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi

Ive been on my my buserelin for 3 and a half wks and im on day 9 or menopor.  Since about the 2nd day of my drugs I started with a dry mouth.  Its mainly worse at night it wakes me up about every 20min. Im drinking loads in the day as recommended.  When im not up for a drink im up for a wee! Can anyone tell me if this is the drugs or if im doing something wrong? I just want a good nights sleep!!! (

Xxxx


----------

